# Help planning pasture layout



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh and the current pasture could be ripped out too. We still are unsure if we want it like that or not. On the top part of the L-shape of the fence is where the gate is. That has to stay as one gate as the posts are put in with cement.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what are you gonna do with the yard other than mow it or look at it ? I see yards as wasted grass space that could be feeding a horse. Im gonna assume the little blobs in back are barn area.
So yellow are fences, red are gates. light green is planted evergreen wind breaks. along western edge of property, I do some clearing of those threes as well. They arnt really in right places. Look to planting some more windbreak trees along northwest side of house and barn corral area.


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

We do mow the very front of our yard on a regular basis. In our municipal your actually not aloud horses right infront of the house. Plus we dont mind, our son is 9 months and spends a lot of time in the front yard. Its actually not HUGE.. keep in mind that map isnt showing the field which we own about 2 acres.. both north and west of us. We will be fencing that next year into either one big pasture or two separate ones although the horses wont go into it till the year after. The more white blob in the back is a car.. its now moved. The other two are smaller barns. We plan to build a barn some what on/north of where the car was but thats a 5 year plan as we want to do it right. For now we will be getting rid of atleast one of those small barns (one was opened up and used as a run in, other was to store supplies and feed) and be building a run in that can be closed off into two stalls. The trees actually dont appear that thick anymore. we have been cutting some and the horses naturally "thinl" them as one of my guys likes to chew wood.

I really like the way you did the layout. actually similar to how I was thinking =)


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's mine. It's a little variation on Joe's effort. What are those straight rows, by the way, - young trees?


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks. and yes the stright rows are young trees. They are filled out more now, the google maps photo was taken a few years ago.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I love trees but in this instance they do rather overwhelm your potential pastures. I suspect once the horses are out there, the trees may take a bit of hit - broken branches, chew marks, etc. But, as they say, it is what it is and you make the best you can out of a situation - in your case, the horses won't want for lack of shelter.:wink:


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree with Joe about the lawn, lawns in general are a waste of space. But where is your hay storage, and what will you do with your manure? You might want to build a road to the barn, to make it easier to transport things in and out.


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

With only two of them, we just get two large squares dropped off a month and they go around the house and drop them right by the fence so I can toss it over during summer. Winter they put it at off to the side of the house and I take out flakes everyday. We just put them up on railroad ties and tarp it for now. when our barn is built we will have a second driveway made for access to the back of the property and will have hay storage off the barn. We dont buy huge amounts as the colony we buy from is only a couple miles away and they dont mind dropping it off every month =)


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You can have 3 smaller with almost six acres or two larger areas. With two horses you want to have space to rotate or dry lot if necessary. If you go with three the orig line can be where the orange arrow starts and you can move it when you are ready to use the back. If the north line isn't the edge of the property it can be moved to the edge when ready or if it is that can be made smaller for now. When you fence the back the pen can be left open for water access and then you just need two shared tanks. We find 300 gallon tanks work well. You can gate the drive if you need or not.


----------

